# Best Route From Richmond Va To Harpers Ferry



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We are planning a trip to Harpers Ferry W Va this fall. Most direct route from Richmond is 95N to 495 to 70 to 340. I'm not really nuts about driving in the Norther VA traffic.







I would try to plan on getting to Northern Va around 10:30 a.m. to be behind rush hour. Is there a better route to take?

I was thinking about 95N to 17 at Fredericksburg to 15 thru Leesburg to 340. Would this be a better road to travel?









Stan


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

My opion is go on I-64 to I-81 just to avoid N. VA and DC. I am going to Manassas, VA area next month and my shortest route is I-495 around DC and I am going to add about 40 miles to avoid the traffic. I would rather drive farther instead of sitting in traffic forever.

I just routed it on Google Maps, and the I-81 routing was actually shorter distance.

Check it out and good luck.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The 95 way is the fastest way but ( trust me on this ) if its clear, your golden. Your time is good when you plan to cross the 8 lane death strip but you have to listen to the traffic and CB for a constant update. I would take 95 to 17 in Fredricksburg to 66W then to 340. I have been that way and the roads are decent an not too many lights. Plus on 66 your past the rush but at that time your going the opposite way of the AM rush.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I like Batt3's route. There is a major paving operations on I295 and the exit onto 95 from 295 will be closed this Sunday evening. 
There really isn't a good tme to be on I-95, I have seen some real mean backups around the 136 NB on I95 lately, no reason just I guess everyone likes driving slow there, this past Sunday I-95 was backed up into Ashland (exit 92)from something happening up at exit 104.

IF you are lucky to have a wireless internet card check out http://www.trafficland.com/#city/RIC and you can watch the traffic cameras and maybe avoid some of the traffic.

MK


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone........think I'll use the 17 to 66 to 340 route


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

wtscl said:


> My opion is go on I-64 to I-81 just to avoid N. VA and DC. I am going to Manassas, VA area next month and my shortest route is I-495 around DC and I am going to add about 40 miles to avoid the traffic. I would rather drive farther instead of sitting in traffic forever.
> 
> I just routed it on Google Maps, and the I-81 routing was actually shorter distance.
> 
> Check it out and good luck.


I'd stay away from towing that big hill between Charlottesville and Staunton. BIG, BIG HEEELLLLLLLL!!!!!!

I like the 17 to 66 to 340. Nice scenic route easy drive with a couple of small hills along the way.

Let us know how the CG is.

Tim


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I'd stay away from towing that big hill between Charlottesville and Staunton. BIG, BIG HEEELLLLLLLL!!!!!!
> 
> I like the 17 to 66 to 340. Nice scenic route easy drive with a couple of small hills along the way.
> 
> ...


I took the I64 route to I81 coming home from Disney several weeks ago. I kinda' remember the big heeel but was without the OB. I also took I17 to I66 to I81 enroute to PA with the OB last year after the Richmond Race.
*I agree that this may be the best route. *
I don't know much about 340 enroute to WV though.

My 2 cents,
Jim


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Y'all are right about that BIG HEEELLL on 64 going up Afton Mountain. I drive it often in my work travels. Have not had to drive it yet towing the OB but I am sure it will be an experience when I do.


----------

